# Day 3 of separation....



## wanttosmile (Feb 2, 2015)

When does this constant sick to your stomach feeling stop? How long until you felt like you were going to be ok? I know it's early.... but I hate this feeling!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

wanttosmile said:


> When does this constant sick to your stomach feeling stop? How long until you felt like you were going to be ok? I know it's early.... but I hate this feeling!


*Kind of a "Good News, Bad News Situation," there, Wants: the Good News is that it will eventually get better for you!; the Bad News is that it may well take quite a while to get there!*


----------



## BurningHeart (Dec 30, 2012)

Do you have any contact with him/her at all, e mails, texts etc.? Did you separate to prepare for divorce or for possible reconciliation? I think the reasons and your mindset, factor on how quickly you will feel better. If you're trying to move on, relief will come sooner, than if you're "waiting" for some kind of response or improvement on your significant other.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I think that sick to your stomach feeling is from anxiety due to uncertainty. This will fade over time, or my just go away particularly if you can make a decision that allows you to move forward into a more certain path.


----------



## rhonda1971 (Oct 9, 2014)

:smthumbup::smthumbup:
if you're still in contact with him/her that does not help at all!! 




BurningHeart said:


> Do you have any contact with him/her at all, e mails, texts etc.? Did you separate to prepare for divorce or for possible reconciliation? I think the reasons and your mindset, factor on how quickly you will feel better. If you're trying to move on, relief will come sooner, than if you're "waiting" for some kind of response or improvement on your significant other.


----------



## Orange_Pekoe (Jan 5, 2015)

wanttosmile said:


> When does this constant sick to your stomach feeling stop? How long until you felt like you were going to be ok? I know it's early.... but I hate this feeling!


You're talking about anxiety, and yes the feeling absolutely sucks. I went through the same thing when my separation was new...and on top of it, I had just started a new job. I'd get waves of anxiety wash through me throughout the day...like constant butterflies in my stomach fluttering up to my heart. It was very hard.

It gets better with time. Breathe deeply when it happens. Take a break, go to the washroom and cry it out. I had to do that a few times at work. It was as if my body was reacting to the fact that my husband was no longer physically with me, going through some kind of rehabilitation. All my emotions were being manifest as the physical response of anxiety. And I slowly dealt with it by letting my emotions out safely in a private place - hence the crying in the washroom phase.

Going out for fresh air also helps a lot.

I also googled my way out of those first few weeks...no joke. Literally went online and googled "how to get through a separation/divorce" and read as much as I could.

It took several weeks but I'm very happy to say that I don't have anxiety anymore. 

Anxiety stems from fear and uncertainty. Embrace the fact that change is an inevitable part of life, and you WILL get through this. You are stronger than you give yourself credit for. Best of luck to you.


----------

